# pbs avec emerge (et speedtouch ?)

## schwa

Bonjour,

J'essaie (pour la quatrième fois   :Embarassed:  ) d'installer gentoo (1.2) avec le modem speedtouch. Voilà ce que j'ai fait . J'ai fait le partitionnement et les points de montage, le chroot, j'ai installé un stage 3, j'ai compilé un nouveau noyau avec support des options nécessaires au speedtouch, puis j'ai installé grub. Je démonte et je reboote, puis je compile pppd comme indiqué dans la documentation de gentoo, j'installe le pilote et je lance la connexion : tout est OK (pas de message d'erreur cette fois-ci  :Smile:  ), ifconfig semble indiquer que tout est bon.  

Je décide donc  de faire "emerge sys-apps/sysklogd" pour continuer mon installation, mais là j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> emerge sys-apps/sysklogd-1.4.1-r2 to /
> 
> >>> Downloading http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/sysklogd-1.4.1.tar.gz
> ...

 

Voilà, je ne sais donc pas trop quoi faire, j'ai parcouru ces forums et fait une recherche dans google mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui puisse m'aider 

 :Sad: 

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ce serait sympa.

Au revoir.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Est ce que le ping fonctionne, peux tu te conecter à un site ftp?

Si non, vérifie que tu as bien entrés les DNS fournis par ton provider...

----------

## schwa

Bon j'ai essayé le ping et c'est OK   :Surprised:  Par contre ça marche toujours pas.

Si je fais "emerge sync" j'obtiens aussi un message d'erreur du type "temporary failure ..." (j'ai oublié le reste). La partie réseau a l'air OK, et j'avoue que je suis un peu perdu   :Confused: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

C'est peut être le serveur rsync qui a eu des problêmes juste au moment où tu essayais de l'utiliser...

Je sais qu'il m'est déja arrivé ce genre de choses, il suffit de réessayer un peu plus tard normalement.

Je ne vois que ça si tu peux surfer sur le net, à moins que tu sois derrière un firewall?

----------

## arlequin

+ tape 'route' et vérifie qu'il te rrenvoie une ligne du genre :

default 193.252.50.115 [...] ppp0

> si ce n'est pas bon, ta connection est (très) male configurer (ce qui serait étonnant). vérrifie ton fichier adsl (dans le rep de pppd)

+ essaye de pinger une url (google.fr) :

> si il arrive à ping l'ip (216.239.37.100), ce n'est pas un pbm de dns

> si il n'arrive pas, il faudra mettre ton fichier /etc/resolv.conf (echo "nameserver 193.252.19.3" > /etc/resolv.conf (si tu as wanadoo))

Si tout est correct et que ça ne marche pas... essaye de rajouter cette ligne dans ton fichier /etc/hosts : "ibiblio.org 152.2.210.81"; ça permet de contourner un éventuel pbm de résoltion dns.

Mais si après tout ça, rien ne marche... change de modem  :Surprised: )

Bon courage !!

----------

## schwa

Merci à vous deux, c'est très sympa : je vais imprimer tout ça précieusement et je vais tester tout ça ce soir ou demain. Je vous tiens au courant    :Smile: 

A bientôt.

----------

## schwa

Bonsoir à tous,

Bon j'ai tout repris à zéro, j'ai suivi la même procédure, et la surprise : j'ai réussi faire un 'emerge sync' pour la première fois   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: .  Je sais pas trop ce qu a pu se passer   :Confused: 

Par contre, je n'arrive pas maintenant à aller plus loin, et lorsque je fais 'emerge sys-apps/sysklogd' par exemple, j'obtiens un message d'erreur du type : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies   !!! Name error in : category or package part missing.
> 
> File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line XXXX, in XXXX
> ...

 

Je précise que j'ai installé la version 1.2 avec un stage 3 (bien obligé pour compiler le noyau et avoir le support du speedtouch), et que je n'ai modifié aucun paramètre. Je précise aussi que je débute sous gentoo, mais ça vous l'aviez certainement remarqué  :Laughing: 

Si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lenterne   :Idea: 

Merci encore

----------

## schwa

J'ai trouvé la solution au pb en fouillant dans le forum anglophone   :Very Happy:  : il suffit de décompresser un portage de secours à partir de  /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/.  

Tout  est donc rentré dans l'ordre   :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

Arf...

j'ai eu le même problème... alors chui passé à un gentoo 1.4...

merci pour l'astuce !!   :Smile: 

----------

